

Ask HN: Are there any VCs that fund ideas or MVPs - vishalzone2002

Hi all,
  Most VCs pick funding on existing products which are already bringing in some traction or has some users at least. Are there any VCs that supports a Business plan or an idea which is not a finished product yet or at best is a MVP?
I am asking this because I have talked to quite a few VCs and none of them even go beyond the question of # of users or traction.<p>Thoughts?
======
rywalker
1) Smaller accelerators (especially university-based ones) will accept ideas —
for example, Xavier University is accepting applications right now
[http://www.xavier.edu/williams/xlab/](http://www.xavier.edu/williams/xlab/)

2) Angel investors will sometimes put money in on an untested idea.

If you can go get pre-orders from real clients, the odds of getting money will
go up a lot.

------
ig1
Plenty of VCs have funded pre-product startups, but generally such investments
are based on factors such as the team, track-record, expertise, strong
customer demand, etc. rather than just an idea.

------
ericthegoodking
Im not an expert in VCs matters but what i think is that many VC's would fund
a MVP if it is showing some sort of potential .Team also matters alot.

